# From The Busted Drawer



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Five sad *Busted* photos .

*Busted Accutron 214 Coils*










*Busted Accutron 218 Coils*










*Busted ESA 9162 (F300) Coils*










*Busted ESA 9162 (F300) Date Wheels*










*Busted Batteries (ok, flat batteries ) *


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Crikey Paul you had better double check those date wheels I might be needing one for my watch. :thumbsup: :to_become_senile:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Maybe it's time to throw those out, Paul.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Maybe it's time to throw those out, Paul.


Batteries yes...but cant bring myself to chuck out the other parts....one day someone might have to start rewinding these coils, or repairing broken plastic teeth on date wheels h34r:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Get them sent to China for patterning....

At least get a quote...


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey Paul, at my local shop there is a fellow that turns up once or twice a year & buys those flat batteries. I happened to be there once when he bought a small box full for what seemed decent money. I have no idea what he does with them.

Don't chuck them, I will try get you a name if you like.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> ......... or repairing broken plastic teeth on date wheels h34r:


I ordered some polymorph thermal plastic the other day. Not got around to using it yet but it did say in the instructions that it could be used to make gear wheels. Perhaps it could make date wheels from a die? I'll add it to my long list of 'jobs to do'.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

FuriousPig said:


> Don't chuck them, I will try get you a name if you like.


Yes please!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Sad *Busted* photos .
> 
> *Busted Batteries (ok, flat batteries ) *


Build a charger for 'em Paul! :lol:


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Five sad *Busted* photos .
> 
> *Busted Accutron 214 Coils*
> 
> ...


Hey I think I see a Renata 344 that would fit my Citation perfectly.


----------

